# Excel Cannot copy and paste



## usd35926 (Apr 24, 2012)

My excel application will not copy and paste any data. It will copy some text but can copy formulas or pic into the spread sheet. Have already uninstall and install two different versions of the office 2007 and 2010. Also other part of the office work in copying and pasting. Any solutions out there 

ps also try topen the application in safe mode incase it was an ad-in cauising the problem. no luck :sad:


----------



## teshiburu1988 (May 13, 2009)

is this in one spreadsheet or excel in general?


----------



## usd35926 (Apr 24, 2012)

all excel applications in general


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Sounds like this may be an Add In. Start Excel in Safe Mode - go to Start > Run and in the Run Box copy and paste

*Excel.exe /Safe*

If the problem does not happen in Safe Mode then it's definitely an Add In - you would then need to load each Add In one at a time to see which one was causing the problem

Otherwise it's likely a problem in the XLStart folder - remove any files, open Excel and then add back the files one at a time.


----------



## ajones17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Check you haven't got the Skype 'Click to call' add-in installed as this has been causing problems with copying in Excel. If you do have it installed, they've now released an update which should solve the issue.


----------

